# Lite Pumpkin Chip Muffins



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Lite Pumpkin Chip Muffins

4 eggs
1/2 cup oil
1 cup unsweetened applesauce
16 oz. can pumpkin
2 cups sugar
3 cups flour
2 tsp. baking soda
2 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. salt
12 oz. semisweet chocolate chips

Mix first 6 ingredients together; separately, mix dry ingredients. Blend
the two mixtures together, fold in chips. Generously fill 24 greased or
paper-lined muffin cups. 

Bake at 400 degrees F. for 16-20 minutes.

**Posted originally by Filus


----------

